# Lee Big Stopper in stock at B&H



## Vivid Color (Feb 21, 2014)

I just ordered the Lee Big Stopper tonight from B&H and it looks like they still have some available on their website.


----------



## rushfan21122 (Feb 21, 2014)

Got one THANKS!!!


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 21, 2014)

You are most welcome, rushfan21122. Glad to hear you got one!


----------



## canonvoir (Feb 23, 2014)

Love my Lee BS! They make great stuff.


----------



## wtlloyd (Feb 23, 2014)

2filter.com


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 23, 2014)

And thank you, wtlloyd, for mentioning 2filter.com. That is a great resource to know about. They seem to carry an extremely wide range of filters and have them in stock -- including the Lee BS. They also have their own reviews of filters and filter holders, which provided post purchase reinforcement for my purchase the BS foundation kit. (I get having to pay a lot of money for good glass, but the amount of money for the various plastic parts of the holder and the lens adapters really surprised me.) The 2filter website isn't the easiest to navigate, but I will definitely check them out the next time I want to buy anything filter related. Thanks again!


----------



## wtlloyd (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes, the website is absolutely a dogs breakfast; worth a look just so you have an excuse to use that description for once in your life....


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 23, 2014)

Have anyone of you used a red filter for the Lee system? And if so, which one would you reccomend?


----------

